# Is Canon number #2?



## tecboy (May 5, 2013)

I tend to hang out with photographers community and taking photography classes.  I see most photographers carry Nikon cameras.  Seems like Nikon is very popular than Canon.


----------



## Benco (May 5, 2013)

There's nothing in it, just flip a coin.


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2013)

I think it depends on which crowd you hang with.  

Why not check the sales numbers to test your theory?


----------



## DorkSterr (May 5, 2013)

Thats weird cause its exactly the opposite here In Toronto, everyone carries a Canon.


----------



## sedan87 (May 5, 2013)

I went to a photo convention in Los Angeles yesterday and I would say that the room was split in half. Half had canon and half  Nikon, I felt out of place with my Sony a77.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2013)

Canon sells more cameras world-wide than Nikon, in both the d-slr category, and in the digital point & shoot category.


----------



## tecboy (May 5, 2013)

Are you convinced?


----------



## drewrios (May 5, 2013)

It's definitely split, I typically see a ratio of 70/30(Canon/Nikon) when it comes to pro photographers however (My experience)


----------



## rexbobcat (May 5, 2013)

Google Canon/Nikon market share.


----------



## MiFleur (May 5, 2013)

I took a class on macro photography a few months ago, I was surprised to see  that on about 15 people attending, nobody had a canon.


----------



## Tony S (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes when you attend seminars and such what camera brand you see more of depends on what the instructor uses and who the sponsor is.  Folks who follow certain instructors like to try to use the same or similar system.  And advertising by sponsors will appeal to those who use that brand so they will flock together.


----------



## Overread (May 5, 2013)

It can also depend on the local shops - a local shop might well push one brand over another (either planned  or its just what the shop staff "like" more) and as a result when they also advertise training courses you end up with a heavier population of one group over the other.


As for which is best you've two options to work it out:

1) Flip a coin

2) Have very specific requirements and then put the brand as a whole (lenses, bodies, flashes, etc..) to the test of which meets the needs for those requirements the best for your budget. Note chances are you might well find that it doesn't actually matter or that if it does the margin of gain is so slight as to be a null point. 


Honestly there is nothing you can do with a Nikon that you can't do with a Canon and nothing you can do with a Canon that you can't do with a Nikon. Heck if you restrict yourself to own brand lenses only there is only 1 lens that actually divides the two brands and that is the Canon MPE 65mm macro which is a darn rare lens (even in macro circles its the luxury/rare option). And heck you can get better results than it can produce with some alternative setups (although you tend to lose the 1:1 to 5:1 "zoom" feature and the alternatives might well cost you more and require some DIY)


----------



## goodguy (May 5, 2013)

Canon vs Nikon, will it ever end ?

Everybody knows Nikon is much better LOL
Just kidding.

In my photography monthly meetings the organizers of the meetings are 2 pro photographers, one has a Nikon and the other Canon.
Every meeting they will laugh at each other camera brand and all in good spirit of course.
It all comes down to a personal choice and each maker makes very good cameras.

In Toronto indeed you can see more Canon DSLR then Nikon.


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Are you convinced?



is that how Nikon is pronounced?


----------



## tecboy (May 5, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you convinced?
> ...





I think he pronounces it in Japanese.


----------



## timor (May 5, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Canon vs Nikon, will it ever end ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will never ends, this "war" is fueling sales.
 In Toronto, when you look at the Craigslist you can see two distinctive groups of sellers: first is selling theirs Canon gear as they switch to Nikon, the second one is selling Nikon gear as they go back to Canon.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 5, 2013)

All depends on if you are hanging out with professionals or amateurs.  All depends on what Best Buy has on sale around Christmas, and how good the sales people are.  I don't think one has a huge market share over the other.


----------



## runnah (May 5, 2013)

It's the ford vs Chevy, apple vs android, Red Sox vs Yankees.

Either way the consumer wins in the end by having a competitive market.


----------



## Juga (May 5, 2013)

timor said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon vs Nikon, will it ever end ?
> ...



Most of the equipment in my area on CL is Nikon...once in a blue moon do I actually find Canon gear. It is sadly disappointing for my equipment bag...:sigh:


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2013)

Examining Fiscal Year 2012 Sales for Olympus, Sony, Nikon and Canon | Fstoppers

Canon makes a lot of money selling office machines...everybody knows Canon makes bitchin' photocopiers and calculators, right?







(This picture was shot with an old Nikon d-slr. Had it been shot with a Canon d-slr it would have been amazingly astounding and utterly awesome.)


----------



## KmH (May 5, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I tend to hang out with photographers community and taking photography classes. I see most photographers carries Nikon camera. Seems like Nikon is very popular than Canon.


You need a way larger sample size before you can draw any even halfway accurate conclusions, because the market for both is worldwide.

Canon is a much larger company than Nikon is.



> Canon Inc. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Canon is organised into three principal business segments: the Office Business Unit (the products of which include copying machines, digital production printers, large format inkjet printers, laser printers, and multi-function devices); the Consumer Business Unit (the products of which include broadcasting equipment, calculators, compact digital cameras, digital SLR cameras, digital video camcorders, image scanners, interchangeable lenses, inkjet multifunction printers, and single function inkjet printers); and the Industry and Others Business Unit (the products of which include computers, handy terminals, LCD lithography equipment, magnetic heads, medical imaging equipment, micromotors, ophthalmic equipment, and semiconductor lithography equipment).[SUP][18][/SUP]





> Nikon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nikon also manufactures ophthalmic equipment, loupes, monoculars, binocular telescopes, microscopes, laser rangefinders, cameras for microscopy, optical and video-based measurement equipment, scanners and steppers for the manufacture of integrated circuits and liquid crystal displays, and semiconductor device inspection equipment. The steppers and scanners represent about one third of the income for the company as of 2008.[SUP][69][/SUP] Nikon has also manufactured eyeglasses, sunglasses, and glasses frames, under the brands Nikon, Niji, Nobili-Ti, Presio, and Velociti VTI.[SUP][70][/SUP]


----------



## gsgary (May 6, 2013)

The people i go out taking shots with there are more Leica shooters does that mean Leica are number 1 i also shoot Canon and i always see more Canon shooters than Nikon


----------



## pixelwhip (May 6, 2013)

there are much better cameras out there than canon/nikon.

just because it's the most popular, doesn't mean it's the best..


----------



## DCerezo (May 6, 2013)

In NY, Canon dominates the market. This holds true for the pro and consumer market.


----------



## David444 (May 6, 2013)

*.*


----------



## goodguy (May 6, 2013)

pixelwhip said:


> there are much better cameras out there than canon/nikon.
> 
> just because it's the most popular, doesn't mean it's the best..


Just out of curiosity what cameras are better then Nikon and Canon ?


----------



## goodguy (May 6, 2013)

timor said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon vs Nikon, will it ever end ?
> ...



LOL, cute


----------



## Solarflare (May 6, 2013)

Canon and Nikon are the leading companies when it comes to professional cameras that do not only produce good quality, but also have the best autofocus and other such secondary hardware in them.

Who is #1 and who is #2 ? Well, when you ask about the quality of the cameras themselves, thats a head to head race since decades. In some respects Nikon is better, in others Canon is better.





runnah said:


> It's the ford vs Chevy, apple vs android, Red Sox vs Yankees.
> 
> Either way the consumer wins in the end by having a competitive market.


The market for cameras is already hopelessly deterioated. Thats not a truely competitive market anymore, but a definite oglipole of a small group of big companies that dominate the market.





goodguy said:


> pixelwhip said:
> 
> 
> > there are much better cameras out there than canon/nikon.
> ...


I'm fairly sure the poster was joking.

Other than that, if you have specific demands, and/or unlimited financial ressources, then theres of course better.


----------



## LShooter (May 6, 2013)

With Canon you just get more bang for your buck and more options.


----------



## unpopular (May 6, 2013)

Sony isn't number one, and enjoy my a700. Shoot what get's the job done, not what Ashton Kutcher or whichever tennis player Canon can buy up recommends.


----------



## tecboy (May 9, 2013)

What's up with this guy?


----------



## goodguy (May 9, 2013)

tecboy said:


> What's up with this guy?



I am not against Canon at all, I simply think this clip is really funny LOL
Somebody is really trying to piss off the Canon people with this silly clip


----------



## weepete (May 9, 2013)

Reminds me of the argument between shore anglers over here, Zziplex or Century?....

Ultimatley any of the big names produce really good quality cameras, and for most of us the biggest thing that will get in the way is skill level way before any of the technical stuff comes into play.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2013)

Nikon vs. Canon

This link has interesting article.


----------



## Tiller (May 10, 2013)

Fender or Gibson?


Martin or Taylor?


----------



## Jad (May 10, 2013)

You could make great pictures with an old Pentax Spotmatic F is your heart is in it. Don't get caught up in the quality of the equipment over the value of the image.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2013)

What do you think about the Rockwell's article?  He seems so adamant about Canon and Nikon cameras and lenses being high quality and the first to make technology in history.  Where did he get those information?  He doesn't have references to support his article.  How accurate do Canon and Nikon history?


----------



## David444 (May 11, 2013)

.


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2013)

When I browsed the other links, Ken Rockwell's website is fake and bizarre. Who is really this guy?


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2013)

Rockwell is an expert at self promotion 

He's a general photographer who posts articles that tend to cause sensation because they often go against the general flow of things. That said the sensation is that his articles are often aimed at newbies, but are often more full of opinion than fact and as such whilst not strictly incorrect, they are often highly biased. As such they are poor choices for newbies since they can't sift the fact from the opinion. 

He does, however, have some worthwhile articles which makes his site a bit of a mish mash of good, opinion and outright fabrication. 

His opinion also tends to cater well to the general happy snapper photographer, whilst often not being as "good" for more serious photographers. 


In the end he's just another voice out there on the net - read his stuff and compare it to others and make your own mind up about things


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2013)

He fools me!  His website should be taken down.


----------



## snowbear (May 11, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Fender or Gibson?
> 
> 
> Martin or Taylor?



"Less Filling" - "Taste's Great"


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2013)

Ken Rockwell just LMFAO!!!


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2013)

Is it me, or is he a full of entertainment?


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2013)

We need to add a new "law" to the internet - once mentioned Ken Rockwell dominates photography threads - or something like that


----------



## tecboy (May 11, 2013)

Sorry, can't help it.  His is so funny.


----------



## TiCoyote (May 14, 2013)

You know it's funny, I shoot Canon, and I always thought Nikon made better sensors.  Then I was taking a class, and a guy who shot Nikon told me he thought Canon made better sensors.  

In general, Nikons tend to be more expensive, and everything made for Nikon tends to be more expensive.  Canon has a wider range of lenses.  Nikon's sensors have a wider dynamic range.  

I also notice that more women shoot with Nikon and more men shoot with Canon.


----------



## EDL (May 14, 2013)

There are two kinds of photographers...those who own Canon, and those who will.  

Just kidding.  

When it came time for me to buy, I tested each.  For me, the Canon was a better fit to my hands.  I also have a big interest in macro and the mobility and convenience the MPE 65mm lens provides was my draw for it.  

I also like the idea that I can use Nikon lenses on a Canon body (you can't do it the other way around).  Many say they'd never do such a thing, but I've read plenty of reviews and using the adapters seems to work quite well.  I see this as providing potential for finding and using older, cheaper lenses to try various things with.

Nikon seems to have the edge in lower light shooting based on the tests I've read, so that might be a consideration for you.

It really has more to do with the type of photography you want to do.  The quality of each is on par with each other.  There seems to be a thought in the Nikon community that Nikon lenses are sharper than Canon, but if you do some reading this doesn't necessarily bear out.  In my limited experience I have learned that even the cheapy lenses generally can perform better than the person holding the camera.  Modern cheap lenses are clearer and sharper than older expensive lenses due to advances in manufacturing and coating technology.  Even some of the cheaper lenses can be sharper than the uber expensive upper lenses of Canon and Nikon.  

I read an article not too long ago that many new photographers get too caught up in the lens sharpness debate mainly because of marketing.  Sharpness testing in the lab is one of the easiest tests to do and so a lot is put on that.  There is a lot more to a lens than how sharp it is.

The best thing to do is to decide what type of photography you want to pursue and then go from there.


----------

